# Bindertreffen steht an. Termin?



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

22.11.2003
29.11.2003
13.12.2003

Ich würde gerne wieder ein nordisches AB-Fliegenbindetreffen veranstalten.

Oben genannte Termine sind der erste Vorschlag, Wann passt es bei euch? Vornehmlich werden wieder Küstenfliegen gebunden.
Austragungsort ist Ahrensburg (Max 10 bindene Teilnehmer). Auch das ist flexibel falls sich eine bessere Location anbietet.

Sacht wat#h


----------



## Hornpieper (12. November 2003)

Bitte nicht am 22.11. !!! 

29.11. gefällt mir gut. 
Ansonsten auch gerne wieder in Lübeck.

Björn

@Mario: musst mir unbedingt zeigen wie man die "STONED PUCK" bindet.:g :g :g


----------



## marioschreiber (12. November 2003)

Am 22.11. haben wir (SFG-Meerforelle) unser Wintertreffen. Da würden also Stephan, Hornpiper, Digerko, Richard und meine Wenigkeit schonmal wegfallen.
29.11. muss ich wohl arbeiten (wenn ich am 22. frei bekomme).
Und zum 13.12 kann ich noch garnichts sagen.

Ich werde das hier erstmal beobachten!


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

Der Raum in Lübeck war natürlich genial. Da wäre es optimal.
Klasse Börn das du das anbietest#h 

Wegen der Temine wollte ich nur mal wieder den Stein  ins Rollen bringen.
Das kriegen wir schon geschaukelt. Voarallendingen das Mario Zeit hat.:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. November 2003)

Das Ergebnis spricht ja wohl eine eindeutige Sprache und Lübeck wäre doch auch OK. 

Am 29.bin ich dabei.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (12. November 2003)

29.11. ist schlecht, weil next Day is my Birthday und das geht halt nich und am 13.12. bin ich wohl noch zu breit um vernünftige Fliegen zu binden (Weihnachtsfeier Tach davor)  ....hab mich für den 22.11. entschieden.

Ok nochmal edit......unter Umständen würde der 29.11. auch gehen.....wann soll´s denn beginnen?


----------



## Truttafriend (12. November 2003)

Das geht nicht so lang Martin. Bist nächsten Tag bereit für deinen Burzeltag#h  Wär toll wenn du kommst.
Lübeck find ich klasse. Ich konnte ja aber nicht einfach voarraussetzen das Björn und stephan die heiligen Räumlichkeiten schon wieder zur Verfügung stellen.
Gehofft hab ich aber schon  Ist nämlich klasse für sowas.

Beginn würde ich wieder 10:00 vorschlagen.
Auch wer kein Bindematerial/werkzeug hat darf gerne kommen! Es ist alles in ausreichender Menge vorhanden. Auch nur zum reinschnuppern super.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. November 2003)

29.11.    nicht schlecht.... und eine super Sache, dass das wieder angestossen wird.... ich bringe auch was zum Rauchen mit :g , dann könnt Ihr das lebende Objekt nachbinden :q 
@Stephan..... aus welcher Versenkung bist Du denn wieder aufgetaucht.....;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (12. November 2003)

@ P.U.C.K.  :  Heimaturlaub - direkt von der Front -)))


Grüße S.


----------



## Ace (12. November 2003)

ich tue alles damit ich den 29. frei bekomme


----------



## digerko (13. November 2003)

Würde mich gerne am mit einklinken, wenn es der 29.11. wird. Lübeck ist super.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Zwergpirat (13. November 2003)

Also, ich habe eigentlich immer Zeit, wenn der Termin rechtzeitig feststeht. 
Und Lübeck finde ich sowieso gut,  dann kann ich nämlich mit dem Fahrrad kommen.


----------



## Truttafriend (13. November 2003)

Und eine Wiese ist auch vor der Tür zum rumprobieren:m


----------



## Zotti (13. November 2003)

ich bin am 29.11 mit dabei...#h 

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Hornpieper (13. November 2003)

Scheint wohl Lübeck zu werden 

@Zotti:  Willkommen an Board! Fliegenbinden wird bestimmt wieder 'ne Mordsgaudi.

Björn#h


----------



## Ace (13. November 2003)

He moin Zotti
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





willkommen im Board...und danke nochmal für den Tip mit der athmungsaktiven Wathose bei G.......r


----------



## truttadad (13. November 2003)

waaaas??? mein Sohn geht wieder zum Bindetreffen!

Ok. Die Hochzeit meines Bruders am 29.11. sag ich ab! 


Bin dabei:z :z :z


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. November 2003)

Moin Zotti - 

willkommen "on Board"

Grüße Stephan

@ Tim . Nun mach das doch nicht so spannend -)))


----------



## Truttafriend (13. November 2003)

*Ansage!*

Sooo!

Der 29.11.03 um 10 Uhr ist gebongt.
Das nordische AB-Fliegenbindetreffen findet wieder in Lübeck statt.
Die Teilnehmer sind bisher folgende.
Leider müssen wir aus Platzmangel auf ca. 10 Teilnehmer begrenzen.
Ein wenig Luft ist noch. Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat?

Hier die Teilnehmer
1.	Zotti
2.	truttadad
3.	Stephan
4.	Zwergpirat
5.	Digerko
6.	Maddin (keine Ausreden!)
7.	Hornpieper
8.	Truttafriend
9.	Ace (evtl.)
10.    Mario (kündigt noch)
11.    Dorschdiggler

Ich freu mich schon riesig. Der Spaßfaktor ist garantiert und das letzte Treffen ist kaum zu überbieten.

Anfahrtskizze


----------



## marioschreiber (13. November 2003)

> 10. Mario (kündigt noch)


 :q :q :q 

Ich hoffe das es auch so klappt!
Ansonsten komme ich wie letztes mal später!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

:z :z ...na klasse sach ich da nur noch.... Maddin werde ich schon noch überzeugen :q ...zur Not mit sanftem Druck  
Und Mario..... Du musst kommen...wer hält denn sonst den Finger auf den Auslöser, wenn Stephan und ich Tim zur Perücke nötigen ( keine Angst, ich mach dat freiwillig)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

Upppsss.....Zotti...willkommen an board ..... hätte ich doch fast verschwitzt #t 
Wurde Zeit :q


----------



## marioschreiber (13. November 2003)

Ach ja, WILLKOMMEN Zotti !
Zotti....Zotti.... ???
Helft mir mal weiter, kennen wir uns schon ? 
(Mein Namensgedächtniss is für´n Arsch )


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. November 2003)

Na ich will Dir mal helfen :q <p>


----------



## marioschreiber (13. November 2003)

kannst du mal auf die andere Seite gehen ?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. November 2003)

..na Mario aber nu .. direkt neben Dir :q :q <p>komische Rute im übrigen :q :q :q


----------



## gismowolf (14. November 2003)

Ich wünsche Euch gutes Gelingen und viele kreative Einfälle.
Wenn`s nicht so weit wäre,würde ich glatt vorbeikommen.
Das Fischen auf Mefos würde mich auch mal reizen,das
hab ich noch nie probiert!


----------



## Zotti (14. November 2003)

... vielen Dank für das freundliche Willkommen im Board:q 

Freue mich euch alle am 29.11 zu treffen - wird bestimmt ein super Tag!:z 

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Zwergpirat (14. November 2003)

Sei auch von mir gegrüßt Zotti#h #h #h 

Wir sehen uns dann am 29.11


----------



## wombat (16. November 2003)

Hi Männas !

würde gerne dabei sien, aber ich fahre von 22.11.-29.11.
nach Langeland-Oesterskov. 
Und 13.12. muß ich Geld verdeinen.
Also, viel Spass

Wombat


----------



## Truttafriend (16. November 2003)

beim nächsten mal #h 

Das nächste Treffen ist schon in Planung...


----------



## marioschreiber (16. November 2003)

Heute habe ich erfahren das ich am 29.11. arbeiten "Darf".
Ich kann also nicht vor 14 - 15.00Uhr da sein!

Denkt daran das Bild von Timsen zu machen (Perücke) !


----------



## Truttafriend (16. November 2003)

wir warten mit der Nominierung bis du da bist Mario 

ich find gut das du nach der Arbeit trotzdem noch kommst#h


----------



## Hummer (19. November 2003)

Ich wäre auch gern gekommen, habe aber am 28. und 29. eine Fortbildung. Es wird ja sicherlich nicht das letzte Treffen sein, oder?

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2003)

Schade Hummer:c 
Das Bindertreffen findet regelmäßig statt. 
Der nächste Termin ist deiner#h


----------



## Scholli (20. November 2003)

Moinsen,

schade hätte auch gern mitgemacht. Hätte dann mal einige persönlich kennengelernt. Aber leider ist da eine lang geplante LAN-Party  .Merkt mich aber mal füer die nächste vor. 
Wann wäre die denn so in etwa ?


----------



## Truttafriend (20. November 2003)

Moin Andreas,

ich denke das Nächste Treffen wird dann so in 8-12 Wochen folgen. Wär schön wenn wir und da mal Treffen. Hast du letztes Wochenende die Linuxgeschichte ausprobiert? Fährst du jetzt mit dem Pinguin?


----------



## Scholli (20. November 2003)

moinsen,

noch hab ich Linux nich drauf. Wollte jetzt am Wochenende ran.
Hab erstmal Platz geschaffen. Hab auch noch einige Fragen. Die stelle ich aber in Hardware und Software .


----------



## marioschreiber (20. November 2003)

Stephan muss beim Treffen einen ausgeben !


----------



## Hornpieper (21. November 2003)

> Stephan muss beim Treffen einen ausgeben !



Das ist immer gut, obwohl Stephan aus der "Autofahrerbierfraktion" kommt. 

Björn


----------



## Truttafriend (26. November 2003)

Leutz nu isses fast soweit:z 

Dreimal schlafen noch.

Ich freu mich riesig auf unser Treffen.


Habt ihr den Termin alle noch auf Tasche#4


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. November 2003)

Termin ??? Was für ein Termin ??? Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag bin ich doch ..... Hab ich nu was verpasst ???
:q :q :q


----------



## Hornpieper (26. November 2003)

Ich freu mich schon ganz doll:z 

Björn


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. November 2003)

Leider bin ich bis Januar mit Arbeit zu. Beim nächsten Treffen bin ich dabei, wenn ich es einrichten kann!


----------



## marioschreiber (26. November 2003)

ich hhoffe das ich nicht zu lange arbeite! 
sch....ß Schichtdienst


----------



## Truttafriend (26. November 2003)

@Christian
Jau dat mock mol#h 

Das nächste Treffen  kommt. Ich schätze mal Ende Januar, Mitte Februar.


----------



## Truttafriend (26. November 2003)

Na Mario die Kinners wollen doch was leckeres auf dem Teller haben.
Wenn du es so schaffts wie beim letzten mal ist´s doch OK.


----------



## Ace (26. November 2003)

Ich habe es irgendwie die ganze Zeit geahnt, jetzt steht es leider Fest...ich muss absagen 

och man sone Sch....e, wär zu gern dabeigewesen. Aber auch dat klappt noch mal.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (27. November 2003)

@ ACE : Sach mal, was hast du nur gegen Lübeck ??? -)))

... auf jeden Fall: SCHADE !!!

Grüße Stephan


----------



## digerko (28. November 2003)

Wie so oft wenn ein termin direkt ansteht hagelt es absagen.
Diesmal auch von mir.
Stephan weiss näheres.
Allen die dabei sind viele Erleuchtungen beim Binden und rettet mir den Regenwald
Gruß
Dirk
@Dorschdiggler: du hast ohne Verfallsdatum was gut bzgl. deines von mir modifizierten Logo's.


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

So....welche Abfahrt von der A1 ist das? Woran erkenne ich den Treffpunkt?


----------



## Truttafriend (28. November 2003)

schon die Zweite.
Also noch ne Absage akzeptier ich nicht:e  

Martin:

hier im Thread ist eine Wegbeschreibung. Musst ein bischen zurückblätter.

Die Abfahrt ist Lübeck Zentrum.
Meine Handynr. schick ich dir gleich nochmal per PN falls du Schwierigkeiten hast den Palast zu finden.


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Thx!!#h


----------



## Zwergpirat (28. November 2003)

Ich hoffe morgen hat jemand von euch ein wenig Verdünnung für Fliegenlack mit, denn mein Lack hat im Moment die Konsistenz von Marmelade:e 

Das musste ich eben feststellen, als ich noch schnell `ne Spezialgarnele binden wollte, die ich dann in die Galerie für Boardfliegen stellen wollte, um ein bisschen anzugeben


----------



## Ace (28. November 2003)

@Stephan
Muss ne innerliche Abneigung sein:q

Nee, ich hab nur momentan den Kopp total voll, aber beim nächsten mal...........


----------



## Truttafriend (28. November 2003)

Wie Marmelade Dirk?

Bist du dir sicher was in dem Fläschchen ist????:m 

Ich versuch an Aceton zu denken.

Ansonsten ist alles gepackt.

Ich orgel mir jetzt noch 5-12 Holsten rein und dann isses ja auch schon soweit #h


----------



## marioschreiber (28. November 2003)

Ich mag es ja garnicht sagen.......aber ich komm auch nicht ! 
Mein Küchenchef rief gerade an, er hat sich vorhin biem Fußball sämtliche Bänder in der Schulter durchgerissen.
Das heisst für mich die nächsten Wochen viel zusätzliche Büroarbeit. Und morgen beginnt der Spass mit der Monatsinventur!
Ich bin froh wenn ich den Tag irgendwie rum bekomme 

Allen viel Spass, beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei !!!


----------



## Zwergpirat (28. November 2003)

Schon mal "DANKE" im voraus Tim. Mein Aceton befindet sich nämlich zur Zeit auf der Baustelle, die ich irgendwann mal meine Wohnung zu nennen hoffe.

Jetzt noch zur Frage der Konsistenz: Es kann auch wie Honig sein. Ich kann das schwer einschätzen, denn bei mir gibts immer Wurst zum Frühstück  :q 

Das mit den Holsten ist übrigens eine gute Idee, ich werde aber auf eine andere Marke zurückgreifen.

Also dann bis Morgen meine Herren


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. November 2003)

> @Dorschdiggler: du hast ohne Verfallsdatum was gut bzgl. deines von mir modifizierten Logo's


 ....äähhh.....ich glaub ich steh ein klein wenig auf meiner Leitung #t #t 

@ Maddin.... wir können uns gegen 9:30 Uhr Abfahrt HL - Mitte treffen.... ich lotse Dich dann.....
Ach so.... Abfahrt und dann links einordnen.... nach der Feuerwehr rechts ab.... da auf dem Seitenstreifen.... was meinst Du ??


----------



## Maddin (28. November 2003)

Das hört sich gut an, können wir machen! Falls ich mich verspäte ruf ich dich an!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. November 2003)

....alles klar-..... so , nun den Wagen beladen.....
sollte ich vielleicht das Belly noch reinschmeissen ??
So vielleicht am Spätnachmittag nochmal anne Küste ... hmmm ???? :q


----------



## marioschreiber (28. November 2003)

> ....äähhh.....ich glaub ich steh ein klein wenig auf meiner Leitung



Es geht wohl um dieses Bild! Dirk hatte schon ein klein wenig ein schlechtes Gewissen!
Aber wie ich Dich kenne kannst du damit um....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. November 2003)

Ahhhhh.... jetzt.....:q 
über das Teil hab ich sehr laut gelacht.....
Und Du hast Recht Mario.... kann ich gut mit um....
Immer für einen kleinen Spass zu haben  :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

....ssoooooo...... hab jetzt zu Ende gefrühstückt, süffel nu meinen Kaffee aus und denn mach ich mich auf den Weg.....
Stephan... bitte nicht das wichtigste Zubehörteil für Tims "Krönungszeremonie" vergessen :q :q


----------



## Truttafriend (29. November 2003)

ich hab noch den Kaffee am Hals.

Zotti und Hotte kommen um 9.

Dann muss ich noch die Putzfrau reinlassen und gegen 10 sollten wir aufschlagen#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

#t ... hab mich vor lauter Aufregung total vertan.... ist ja erst halb neun....:q  Mist..... na denn kann ich ja noch einen Kaffee kochen :q


----------



## Truttafriend (29. November 2003)

soooo aufgeregt Micha:q 


Was machst du denn erst am Heiligabend


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

...hmmm... Bude machen, Tannenbaum schmücken , Geschenke platzieren, Essen vorbereiten und dann gegen 19:00 Uhr werde ich mit dem neuen Danvise ein paar Fliegen binden :q :q 
Da habe ich aber vorher genung um die Ohren und der Nikotinentzug ist sicherlich erträglicher geworden :q 
Sag mal Tim, kann ich Dir heute was für Andreas mitgeben ??


----------



## Truttafriend (29. November 2003)

Ja klar. Ich leg es Andreas am Montag dann an seinen Platz.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

..na supi.... so...ich mach mich jetzt aber doch mal fertig.....
wir shen uns dann gleich....
Bis
denne
#h #h


----------



## Maddin (29. November 2003)

Moooiiin!! War ein klasse Treffen, hab es auch nicht anders erwartet :q Gab ne Menge abzugucken  Hab jetzt mal etwas Zeit gefunden um ein paar Bilderchen ins Board zu stellen.....Kommentare kommen bestimmt noch  :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

Schöne Bilder....schöner Tag.... hat super Spass gemacht, den Profis mal wieder zuzuschauen...
Schonmal daran gedacht, sich dmit etwas Geld dazu zu verdienen ;+  
Wenn man sieht, wie schnell Horst bindet, dann wird einem schwindelig. Die 60tel Sekunde Verschlusszeit hat nicht ausgereicht, um die Finger sauber abzulichten.... <p>


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

....aber es gab ja noch mehr....
die Skepsis bei Maddin und Stephan....
"Das soll die Fliege des Treffens werden ???"


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

obwohl sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen kann.... diesmal sollten alle Teilnehmer das schöne Stück mal Fischen, bevor es an Tim weitergereicht wird :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

...und zum Schluss, mein Favorit bei der Wahl zum "Bindemeister" des Jahres.... sowas von Fingerfertigkeit... geil...
Wie machst Du das Dirk ????


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

Moin, moin.
Mir hat der Besuch bei den Boardfliegenbindern sehr gut gefallen,
ich habe doch einige Sachen gesehen, die ich ausprobieren werde und nen Bindestock für 20 €, wo bekommt man sowas schon?   
Freue mich auf's nächste Mal.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

Endlich kann ich den Gnilftz einordnen.... schön Dich kennengelernt zu haben Heiko.
Und, hat Stephan Dir etwa seinen alten Kinderbindestock völlig überteuert auf's Auge gedrückt  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

Er zierte sich doch ein bißchen,
aber in einem unbeobachteten Moment... 
Ich finde es auch klasse, einige Boardies persönlich kennengelernt zu haben.
Warste noch zum Fischen? Wenn ja, berichte!:z :z :z


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

Klar war ich noch...hab auch Silber gesehen...leider nicht bei mir, sondern zwanzig Meter weiter links von mir auf Blech. Ich hatte nur einen Nachläufer. Hat Stephan wieder nicht berichtet, damit morgen in B...... nicht die Hölle los ist und alles was 'ne Rute halten kann am Strand steht....
Naja...kann ich ja verstehen....


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

Wenn ich dat lese, bekomme ich schon wieder Hummeln im Hintern... :z :z :z
Ich glaube, ich muß morgen auch noch mal los.


----------



## Maddin (29. November 2003)

Habt ihr Stephan denn noch was von seinen Bindematerialien übrig gelassen? :q :q 20,-€ für son Bindestock ist aber echt fast geschenkt!

Hier nochmal die Entstehungsgeschichte einer Boardfly.....



























Und hier das Ergebnis. Ich finde sie sieht echt fängig aus!! Kann Tim eigentlich schon wieder sehen und feste Nahrung zu sich nehmen? :q


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

Es gibt für die Board- Fliege nur 2 Möglichkeiten,
entweder beissen die Fische drauf wie blöde, weil so fürchterlich Angst vor dem Teil haben und sie verjagen wollen, oder die Fische erschrecken sich so sehr, daß sie Kiel oben an der Oberfläche treiben, dann werden sie nur noch abgesammelt...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. November 2003)

Moinsen,

so, ich bin nun auch endlich wieder zu Hause.

War wie immer ein sehr schöner Tag im Kreise von Gleichgesinnten.Leider hatte ich meine Cam vergessen.

@ Vossi : Natürlich hab ich alles berichtet aber alkoholfreies Bier ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache :q 

Grüße von Mario hab ich auch ausgerichtet meinen Bindestock hab ich auch noch.

Spezielles Danke nochmal an die Schloßstädter für die Verköstigung.

@ Maddin : Würde vorschlagen, kurz nach Weihnachten fertigen wir das "Fotostudio".

@ Heiko . Danke für den Tip .   

Freue mich auf das nächste Mal und gerne wieder in Lübeck.#h :m 

Grüße Stephan :g 

... euch allen einen schönen ersten Advent.Werde wohl mal nach R... oder B... fahren :q


----------



## Maddin (29. November 2003)

@Gnil..Gnils..Gniflszt....Heiko
:q :q  Eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir auch nicht ein...

Zum Glück wurden auch normale Fliegen gebunden. Und da waren wirklich einige Prachstücke dabei!


----------



## Maddin (29. November 2003)

@Stephan
Geht klar:m 

Von mir auch DANKE an alle für das gelungene Treffen....der Ort war genial....das Essen (wer hat denn nun den Partyservice von euch?:q )....das leckere Bier habe ich leider nicht probiert, dafür den genialen Kaffee aus der Kanne ohne Bohne :q :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

....jo...der Partyservice....wow.... geil....krass....
Immer wieder gerne in HL.... da is Platz und sauber gemacht wird am Montag dann ja auch (unter Aufsicht von Spiess Stephan) :q :q 
'N paar Fliegen habe ich auch noch....obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die Garnele von Dirk der Oberkracher war...und Maddins "Punker" einfach nur geil....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

.....


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

@ Maddin
goile Bilder!!! 
@ Stephan
wieso Alkfreies Bier *hicks*
@ Trutta's
Vielen Dank für Speis & Trank
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

und noch eine...aber irgenwie vermisse ich eine Fliege....hmm...
war doch nur kurz draussen .....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. November 2003)

Also Schütze Puck:q 

falls du den Hechtbunny meinst, den hast du mir vermacht.
War ich eigentlich der einzige Teilnehmer, der alkfree getrunken hat ?;+ 

Was habt ihr in der Stunde gemacht, als ich weg war ;+ :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

:g ... Du kennst doch das Bild von Digerko.....
Den Joint innen Po gesteckt und umgekehrt gefurzt.... das knallt voll rein :q :q


----------



## Maddin (29. November 2003)

> Den Joint innen Po gesteckt und umgekehrt gefurzt.... das knallt voll rein



Mist...und ich bin nach Hause gefahren :r


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

@ Vossi
gut das Stephan noch nicht sein ganzes Bindezeug durchgesehen hat! Was dem alles so abhanden gekommen ist, in einer Stunde...


----------



## Dorschdiggler (29. November 2003)

psssssssttttt..... der hat soviel davon, der merkt das doch gar nich :q 
Aber den Grizzly Balg könnte er denn doch vermissen.... hätten wir uns den vielleicht besser nicht aufgeteilt ???


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

nu is zu spät!!!
ich muß erstmal die ganzen Sachen sortieren und weg packen.
Wo laß ich die 2 Kartons nur???


----------



## Zwergpirat (29. November 2003)

Guten Abend allerseits!

Jetzt bin ich auch hier und möchte mich erstmal bei allen für den wunderschönen Nachmittag bedanken.

 Ein "Sehr lecker" geht nach Ahrensburg, die "Schnittchen" waren alleine schon das kommen wert.

Allen anderen sei ebenfalls besonders gedankt, denn es gibt wenig schöneres, als einen Nachmittag mit gleichgesinnten und zudem extrem sympathischen Menschen zu verbringen.

Und ein ganz großes "DANKESCHÖN" geht an Heiko für den Jungle Cock Balg:q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (29. November 2003)

Ist das ärgerlich !!!!!
Das sieht nach ´ner Menge Spass aus!
Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen!


Ach ja, dei Fliegen: Eine schöner wie die andere !!!
Welches ist die Garnele von Dirk? Ich tippe auf die gelbe !?


----------



## Gnilftz (29. November 2003)

@ Zwergpirat 
wat tut man(n) ncit alles für ne schöne traditionelle Lachsfliege? 
@ Mario
schade, daß Du nicht kommen konntest.
Muß nachgeholt werden!!! 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Hornpieper (29. November 2003)

Habt ihr schön gemacht Jungens#h 
Ich wäre gerne etwas "intensiver" dabei gewesen.:c 

Naja dann bis zum nächsten Treffen

Björn


----------



## Hornpieper (29. November 2003)

Test: mein erstes Bild


----------



## Hornpieper (29. November 2003)

Ich bin begeistert:z 

Das geht ja fast von alleine:g 

Björn

@Broesel: DANKE#h


----------



## Hornpieper (29. November 2003)

men at work:


----------



## Hornpieper (29. November 2003)

Handarbeit


----------



## Zotti (30. November 2003)

Vorab erst mal - Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Maddin!

... ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen - war ein klasse Nachmittag und hat riesen Spaß gemacht.:q 

So ich mach mich gleich auf den an die Küste, mal schauen wo Tin steckt. Ich glaube er wollte nach R... oder B...


Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Hornpieper (30. November 2003)

@Zotti und Tim: "Frischfliegentest" in R... oder B...!!!:q 
Viel Vergnügen. Bin auf den Bericht gespannt.

Björn


----------



## Ace (30. November 2003)

Geile Bilder#6...oh man ich könnte mich doofärgern.
Und zu allem Überfluss hab ich mir jetzt auch noch ne Hammer-Erkältung geholt.


----------



## Maddin (30. November 2003)

@Zotti
Vielen Dank! Haste Tim noch gefunden??

@Ace
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung!! Vielleicht bist du ja beim nächsten Treffen dabei!

@Vossdiggler
Hat dich dein Kumpel denn gestern veräppelt oder nicht??


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. November 2003)

.....nee... leider keine Veräppelung  
Aber was soll's........ Warum war ich bloss bei diesem Treffen ? :c :c 
 
Ganz klar, hat Spass gemacht und war lehrreich....
Meerforellen fangen kann ich doch jeden Tag, aber so begnadeten Bindern auf die Finger schauen sicher nicht :q #h


----------



## Gnilftz (30. November 2003)

N'Abend
@ Martin:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, ich würde dir ja die Mutter aller Meerforellen wünschen, aber die hätte ich dann doch eher gerne selbst...   
Also einigen wir uns mal auf Gesundheit, Glück und die Tochter der Mutter aller Meerforellen. 
Ich fand das Bindetreffen auch sehr interessant, hab mir einiges abgeguckt und heute schon mal n büschen was getestet, aber so geil wie die Fliegen von Dirk sehen meine Klobürsten bei weitem nicht aus... ;+ Der Mann baut Kopfknoten, IRRE!!! :m
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich beim nächtsten Mal wieder kommen darf und dann Mal auch mitbinde...
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Truttafriend (1. Dezember 2003)

soooo ich auch noch.

Hatte noch keine Zeit, weil irgendwann muss man(n) ja auch fischen gehen.

Absolut geniales Treffen gewesen:z 
Wir hatten soviel Spaß, es wurde so dreckig gelacht, intensivst gefachsimpelt und ohne ende Bindematerial getauscht.

Ich denke mal wir werden uns so in dem Zeitraum Ende Januar bis mitte Februar wieder zusammensetzen.


Ich freu mich jetzt schon#h


----------



## Zotti (1. Dezember 2003)

@ Martin: Klar habe ich Tim noch gefunden und wir haben bis zur Dämmerung noch zusammen gefischt.

Gruß
Zotti


----------



## Hornpieper (1. Dezember 2003)

@Maddin:   Sach mal wo gibt es eigentlich den tollen Halter zum Fliegen knipsen??? Oder ist das hier schonmal gepostet worden?;+ 

Björn#h


----------



## Maddin (1. Dezember 2003)

@Björn
Also das Teil ist ein Fotohalter......gibt es in so Frauenläden :q. Wir hatten zwei davon zu Hause . Da ich auch mal 360° Aufnahmen von Fliegen mache habe ich mich mal im Keller umgeguckt und da hab ich noch ne alte Zahnriemenspannscheibe (?) gefunden. Da läßt sich die Mitte drehen.....dort einfach den Fotohalter mit doppelseitigem Klebeband drauf geklebt....feddich.....geniales Teil.....


----------



## Hornpieper (1. Dezember 2003)

Thanx Maddin!

Dann muß ja wohl mal in so'n Frauenladen reinschnei'n:g 

Björn


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Dezember 2003)

> Dann muß ja wohl mal in so'n Frauenladen reinschnei'n


 .... brauchst Du nicht Björn...
Du bist doch eh so ein Bastelfreak.....
Krokodilklemme (Elektronikzubehör), alte Fahrradspeiche oder Schweissdraht, geschl. Kugellager (von Vossi) mit einer passenden Abdeckung (Sperrholz ?).... feddich :q 
Aber gut...verstehe das ja...ab und zumuss man auch mal in einen "Frauenladen" :q :q


----------

